# Tucson to Chicago



## Supposed Mocha (Dec 27, 2021)

Looking on some tips, just scrapping a vehicle of ours to get outta rubber tramping and bum it with some friends back in the Midwest after some crazy times. What would be the best way outta this city? Unfortunately railhopping is too new to me so that's not much of a thing, but hitchhiking is something I've done to get around wherever. Don't know if anyone is going that way but by all means hit me and my partner up if you're headed that way as a group and yeah looking for advice too of where would be a great start to this journey.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 27, 2021)

well, that's mostly mid-west travel the majority of the way, so I'd say you'll be fine hitching and there's not really that much to say in terms of advice for that route. except for st louis is probably going to be a bit shitty. maybe when you get close to there wait for a ride that's going past it.


----------

